# Acer Aspire 5535 flash Bios



## royalkhan89 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,
I need to flash the bios of acer aspire 5535. Can any body help me how to do it?
currently when i start the Laptop screen goes black. (LCD is 100% fine).
I have read the Thread "*Acer Aspire 5535 - how to flash BIOS*", and tried the method describe in it via 256 USB storage. I didn't tried it via USB Floppy drive as it is described in the thread that it is not possible via floppy (as bios.wph file size is exceeding floppy storage size). I wonder why bios.wph file size is greater than floppy even though it is written in the _"Aspire 5535_/5235 Series Service Guide" that bios flash can be done via floppy disk via crises recovery tool!!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, why do you want/need to flash the Bios?
Bios updates should only be done if the update precisely relates the any problem(s) you are experiencing.
A failed/incomplete Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.
How did you determine the LCD is fine?
Have you tried connecting the laptop to an external monitor?


----------



## lefteye7102 (Nov 29, 2012)

royalkhan89 said:


> Hi,
> I need to flash the bios of acer aspire 5535. Can any body help me how to do it?
> currently when i start the Laptop screen goes black. (LCD is 100% fine).
> I have read the Thread "*Acer Aspire 5535 - how to flash BIOS*", and tried the method describe in it via 256 USB storage. I didn't tried it via USB Floppy drive as it is described in the thread that it is not possible via floppy (as bios.wph file size is exceeding floppy storage size). I wonder why bios.wph file size is greater than floppy even though it is written in the _"Aspire 5535_/5235 Series Service Guide" that bios flash can be done via floppy disk via crises recovery tool!!!!


Having the exact same problem, installed Windows 8 Pro on my Acer Aspire 5535 around 2 weeks ago. Screen worked fine that day even after restarts, then later after installing updates and doing a disk cleanup of windows.old I restarted and my screen never came back on. 100% blank/black as soon as it is turned on but rest of laptop is running fine, if connected to an external monitor I can use the laptop. I have tried everything I can think of right now, checked for new drivers, tried Fn+screen switch key, reinstalled windows 8, fitted a new invertor, tried a new lcd screen panel, tried a new lcd cable, tried to reflash bios using Acer's official download but it tells me that my current BIOS is newer so it can't flash it. Yet my BIOS version is listed as 1.04 and the version on Acer's site is 1.04. Wondering if windows 8 has somehow changed something in BIOS and that has knocked the built in laptop screen offline? Anyone got any ideas of anything I can do aside from trying to reinstall Vista with my recovery discs? 

This is my device manager http://i49.tinypic.com/2r5zwps.jpg

I noticed in my Acer Vista drivers there is a VGA ATI RS780M Chipset driver which I don't see an alternative for on my device manager, could that be a cause of the screen issue?

Thanks


----------

